# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  مباراة التوهج باذن الله...الزعيم Vs  الأمير البحراوي

## ماجد احمد

*
اللهم نصرك
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*من اليوم وحتي اخر صافرة لحكم في ممتاز 2016 سيتأبط الزعيم الصدارة وينطلق بها باذن الله تعالي
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*منصورين بإذن الله 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*منصورين بإذن الله
*

----------


## ابو همام

*بسم الله الذى لايضر مع اسمه شئ فى الارض ولا فى السماء وهو السميع العليم 
اللهم  انصر المريخ 
اللهم انصر المريخ 
اللهم  انصر المريخ
بالتوفيق  ان  شاء الله زعيم البلد
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*بالتوفيق للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*باذن الله المريخ منصور وا اتفائل بالبوست بتاعك ياماجد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*✯ الأمير البحراوي Vs المريــــــخ ✯
✯ البطولة : دوري سوداني الممتاز .
✯ القنوات الناقلة : النيلين .
✯ الملعب : استاد الخرطوم (ارضية الأمير) .
✯ المعلق : لم يحدد .
✯ موعد المباراة : 8:00 مساءاً







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يستضيف ملعب استاد الخرطوم عند الثامنة مساء اليوم المواجهة المهمة التي  تجمع الأمير البحراوي بضيفه المريخ الخرطوم في مباريات الطرفين ضمن منظومة  بطولة دوري سوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم برسم اسبوعها الثالث.وقد أعد الطرفان  تقسيمهما جيدا لهذا اللقاء المهم لكليهما الأمير لجهة تفادي البقاء ضمن  فرق الذيلية مع البدايات وهو الوحيد الذي أدى مباراتين فقط من بين فرق  التنافس قاطبة والمريخ من أجل تصدر الترتيب مؤقتا.وقد خسر الأمير اللبحراوي  اولى مبارياته في البطولة على يد الامل بهدفين نظيفين ضمن  الاسبوع الاول في عطبرة وتعادل في مباراته الثانية خارج قواعده سلبيا مع  الاهلي عطبرة (الاكسبريس) ليضع اول نقطة في بنك غلته واستعد للمريخ بجملة  تدريبات يومية تخللتها ثلاث مباريات اعدادية ودية تعادل في الاولى مع شباب  ناصر بهدف لكل وكسب الثانية امام اسد البراري بهدفين وفاز بذات النتيجة على  نجوم ابو سعد وأكمل باقي اعداده من خلال معسكره المقفول حتى يرى جاهزا  اليوم.اما المريخ فقد ظل ضمن فرق الصدارة بعشر نقاط حصل عليها من اربع  مباريات تعادل في ثلاث اما ثنائي كوستي المريخ الرابطة تواليا على استاده  في ام درمان بهدفين نظيفين في كل مباراة ثم تعادل سلبيا بفاشر السلطان مع  هلالها قبل ان يتفوق على مريخها هناك ايضا ولكن بهدفين مقابل هدف.وعاد  للخرطوم وواصل تدريباته تحت اشراف مدربه البلجيكي لوك ايمال آخرها مساء امس  حيث وضع تشكليته للقاء الذي يطمع من خلاله تحقيق انتصاره الرابع في  البطولة.
*

----------


## ود الرياض

*اتوقع ان يظهر المريخ اليوم بشكل افضل خصوصا بعد اكتمال لياقة بعض اللاعبين وبعد اضافة بعض العناصر التي لم تلعب وسنرى اليوم اللاعب عطرون في الطرف اليمين وربما يستطيع ان يثبت اقدامه في هذه الخانة ونتمنى له التوفيق. ايضا اعتقد ان الفرصة ستكون سانحة للاعب خالد النعسان لاظهار كل ما لديه. بالاضافة لاوكرا والذي نامل ان يواصل رحلة التالق التي بداها هذا الموسم. فرصة مناسبة جدا للحارس الواعد محمد المصطفى ليكتسب مزيدا من الخبرة وحساسية المباريات.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اجري مدرب المريخ تعديلات على تشكيلة المريخ في مباراة اليوم حيث يفق  شمس الفلاح ويعوضه عطرون فيما يشارك اللاعب خالد النعسان منذ البداية بجانب  محمد مصطفي في حراسة المرمي بجانب اوكرا
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*بالتوفيق للزعيم 
ومنتصرين باذن الله
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*منتصرين بأذن الله

*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*بسم الله الذى لايضر مع اسمه شئ فى الارض ولا فى السماء وهو السميع العليم 
اللهم  انصر المريخ 
اللهم انصر المريخ 
اللهم  انصر المريخ
بالتوفيق  ان  شاء الله زعيم البلد
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*بالتوفيق انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*بسم الله نبدا
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*نبدا شنو يا اخوي الديسكو المباراة بدات ولا شنو 
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*هههههههه... والله انتو صفوة عسل... بالتوفيق للزعيم ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*تشكيلة الزعيم اليوم  

محمد مصطفي 
مصعب - علي جعفر -أمير - ضفر 

عمر بخيت - علاء الدين 

اوكرا  

تراوري -  بكري -  خالد الامير 
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*خالد النعسان كابتن للزعيم في مباراة اليوم
*

----------


## محمد ابويحيي

*ياشباب نحن في العمل اخبار المبارة شنو
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*http://www.bladi-ana.com/2016/02/blog-post_57.html
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*قوووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*عنكككككككبة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عنكببببببببه والهدف الاول
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهدف اتى من ركنية نفذها عمر بخيت استلمها عنكبة وسدد في المرمى 
في الدقيقة 30
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التغيير الاول للمريخ كان اضطراريا بخروج تراوري ودخول عنكبة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الامير يدرك التعادل في الدقيقة 34 عن طريق ناصر علي
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*النعسان مكسب كبيييير للزعيم ...فكر كروي واعد يحتاج لمدرب شاطر ومقتدر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بالتعادل الايجابي 1/1
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدف الامير اتى من كرة سقطت من يد الحارس بعد ركنية للامير  وجدها المهاجم واسكنها الشباك
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*قوووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*النعساااااااااااااااااااان قلنا ليكم مشروع لاعب مهول
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خالد النعسان وهدف التقدم للمريخ في الدقيقة 53
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التغيبر الثاني للمريخ خروج اوكرا ودخول مجدي عبد اللطيف
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماجد احمد
					

النعساااااااااااااااااااان قلنا ليكم مشروع لاعب مهول



صدقت ولله يادكتور
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*اها انتهت ولا لسه وفيها كم
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*قوووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*عنكككككككبة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عنكببببببببة والثالث للمريخ هدف رائع جدا من عكسية بكري
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدف عنكبة في الدقيقة 75
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء المباراة بفوز المريخ 3 / 1
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*مبروووووووووووووك الصدارة يا صفوة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مبرووووووك ياصفوة

والى الامام لمريخ السعد
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					





والله الواحد بيفرح من جووووة قلبه لما يشوف مشاركاتك يا زعيم...افتقدناك كثيرا
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مبروكين النقاط الثلاثة وان شاء الله دائما منصورين
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*المريخ يقهر الامير بثلاثية ويتصدر
كفرووتر / الخرطوم /الشوط الاول 
جاءت بدايته الذي رصدته كفرووتر قوية من الطرفين هجمة هنا واخري هناك لكن دون اهتزاز للشباك 
هدف ضائع
في الدقيقة 18 كاد مصعب ان يحرز هدفا للمريخ من كرة متبادلة بين بكري ومصعب سدد الاخير تسلمها مرتضي حسن 
في الدقيقة 19 كاد فلامون ان يحرز الاسبقية لكن كرته مرت بعيدة عن مرمي محمد المصطفي 
العارضة تحرم المريخ من هدف
في الدقيقة 21 اطلق اطلق النعسان تسديدة عادت من القائم تجد عنكبه لعبها عادت من العارضة هدف ضائع للمريخ 
العارضة تتعاطف مع الامير
تعاطف العارضة مجددا مع الامير وصدت تسديدة اللاعب عنكبة
هدف اول
في الدقيقة 30 احرز اللاعب عنكبة هدف اول في المباراة مستفيدا من عكسية عمر بخيت من ضربة زاوية 
هدف ضائع للمريخ 
في 33 اضاع المريخ هدفا محققا عبر اللاعب عنكبه مرة اخري
هدف التعادل
في الدقيقة 36 احرز اللاعب ناصر هدف التعادل من كرة عكسية فلتت من ايدي محمد المصطفي و اخطأ تقديرها على جعفر و مصعب عمر 
تراجع في المستوى 
تراجع مستوى الفريقين في الجزء الاخير من الشوط الاول بسبب الجهد المبذول من الطرفين لينتهي الشوط الاول بالتعادل بهدف لكل 

*

----------


## aboali

*الف مبروووووك حرمتنا ظروف العمل من المتعة ولكن الان نشاهد الاهداف الرائعة الى الامام مريخ السعد
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*


*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*وتوهجنا
*

----------

